# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #5 (Hero edition)



## KingOfCheese

*Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #5.*

Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below!

You must think of a single model. The model can either be a character from any FOC choice (including things like Marbo), or else a single HQ model (such as a Chaos Lord or a Warboss).
You can NOT take a special character that is normally purchased as an upgrade like Lukas or Telion.
No retinues are allowed. You can only have the 1 model.
NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have 200 points to spend on the model.

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging.

If a unit rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round (unless it has a special rule allowing it to).

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-wound" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are basically tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons have a 66% chance to hit.
Large Blast weapons have a 75% chance to hit.
Any Template weapons will count as hitting, providing they moved at least 6".


The number of players will be either 32, 48, or 64.
If the entries slow right down at 32, ill keep it at that. If they keep coming in, then ill go all the way up to 64.

The amount of +rep and the positions that qualify for +rep will be announced when the entries close.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Desecai

You can count me in!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> You can count me in!


Your unit is pure awesome! :laugh:
Regardless if it makes it past the first round or not, nothing can take away its awesomeness!


----------



## Hurricane

I think this contest will be the most interesting one yet. So many potent combinations for HQ's between the codices.


----------



## Sausage

messasge sent


----------



## Dawnstar

Entry entered. Although I dont quite think mine is a "hero" in the proper sense of the word. Id say my entry is a hero to the race, but not a hero :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> Id say my entry is a hero to the race, but not a hero :laugh:


So he's an Ork with gigantic fists?

So what do you mean by 'character'?
Are MCs allowed? Is the only restriction that it has to be a single model, non-vehicle unit?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> So what do you mean by 'character'?
> Are MCs allowed? Is the only restriction that it has to be a single model, non-vehicle unit?


I suppose.
Go for it.
As long as its either a Character, or a HQ choice.
So no Carnifex's or Wraithlords for example, but Hive Tyrants or Doom of Malan'tai is allowed.


----------



## coke123

I'm in! PM sent.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just sent mine in. Not expecting much but should be fun!


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> I'm in! PM sent.


Dont have your PM.... 

EDIT:
Got it now.


----------



## Scathainn

PM sent (heaifheuhuehfuehfuehf message too short).


----------



## gen.ahab

Sure, why not? I don't expect he will do well, but he will do... Ok. Bets are on DE.


----------



## Khorothis

If my boy behaves like he does when I'm playing him then some crazy shit can be expected. Or he dies in turn one. We'll see.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Entrants so far....

_Desecai
Sausage
Sasha Nein
Dawnstar
shaantitus
Stephen_Newman
coke123
Scathainn
gen.ahab
Khorothis_

If your not on the list, let me know.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I suppose.
> Go for it.
> As long as its either a Character, or a HQ choice.
> So no Carnifex's or Wraithlords for example, but Hive Tyrants or Doom of Malan'tai is allowed.


You kinda need to clearly define what you mean, man :laugh:
Character isn't defined in the rules, so it needs a definition given to it.
*repeats self needlessly*

But yeah, I'll think overnight about what I'm gonna enter.
*edit* Which basically means I won't do that, and I'll take 10 minutes to think about it in the morning.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Any special character.
OR
Any HQ choice.

As long as its not an "upgrade" character like Telion or Lukas.

If there is anything wrong with somebodies entry, then i will send them a reply PM telling them.


----------



## Oibade

PM sent!
Hope for The Good...


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Any non-vehicle special character.
> OR
> Any single-model non-vehicle HQ choice.
> 
> As long as its not an "upgrade" character like Telion or Lukas.
> 
> If there is anything wrong with somebodies entry, then i will send them a reply PM telling them.


Fix'd 
Alright, I'll start thinking about it now...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Fix'd
> Alright, I'll start thinking about it now...


Well, the only one i can think of is Bjorn, and he is well over 200 points.

And it says in the OP "no vehicles".


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, the only one i can think of is Bjorn, and he is well over 200 points.
> 
> And it says in the OP "no vehicles".


....*facepalm self*


----------



## marxalvia

Count me in.
Edit: PM sent


----------



## comrade

me too.... PM sent.


----------



## Ultra111

I know what I want to enter, but I don't own the codex that I need to calculate points


----------



## Hurricane

Lol. Just realized there are no vehicles allowed after equipping my guy with some anti-vehicle stuff. Oh well, not much else I could have got for him anyway.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> I know what I want to enter, but I don't own the codex that I need to calculate points


Sent me a PM, and ill work it out.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Ah, you changed the theme... New unit sent.


----------



## Ultra111

PM sent


----------



## Doelago

Looks like the most interesting one this far... I will try to come up with something later...


----------



## Evil beaver2

Entry sent


----------



## Kinglopey

I dunno... I can see quite a few "Mirror Matches" in this one... We'll see...


----------



## Ultra111

I have no idea how powerful my entry is, we will find out soon enough :laugh:


----------



## Zodd

PM forwarded.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Is it possible to change my entry?

Actually doing it now. I think this unit will win overall.


----------



## Kinglopey

Stephen_Newman said:


> Is it possible to change my entry?
> 
> Actually doing it now. I think this unit will win overall.


Etherial for the win? k:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

YAY!!!!!!

No the unit I hope I am now running is what I believe a lot of people will choose. If they have any sense that is. Its main problem, speed is not a factor in these games since it will catch you.


----------



## Hurricane

I foresee many GK Grand Masters, Wolf Lords, Archons, Hive Tyrants, etc with some good special characters thrown in. This will be interesting!


----------



## Winterous

I forsee about 8 people using the same unit as me.
Since, well, it's basically the best choice there is.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Entered, I hope my unit does me proud


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players so far...

_Desecai
Sausage
Sasha Nein
Dawnstar
shaantitus
Stephen_Newman
coke123
Scathainn
Khorothis
Fourty Three
Oibade
marxalvia
Winterous
aboytervigon
Ultra111
comrade
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Cocakoala
zas240
the Autarch
Evil beaver2
Kinglopey
Shadowfane
Zodd
theoldnagg
Kastle
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago_

Let me know if i am missing anybody.


----------



## gen.ahab

Other than myself, I don't think so.


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> Other than myself, I don't think so.


Whoops, sorry.

I copied the list on my computer, pasted it in the thread, and deleted the units just leaving the names.
I must have accidentally deleted your name in the process.
But your name and unit is definitely in the list on my computer, so no problems.


----------



## SGMAlice

This one is likely to be full of Swarmlords. I'll give it a miss methinks.

Good Luck to you all

SGMAlice


----------



## MidnightSun

SGMAlice said:


> This one is likely to be full of Swarmlords. I'll give it a miss methinks.
> 
> Good Luck to you all
> 
> SGMAlice


Isn't Swarmlord too expensive to enter? I'd of thought Deathleaper would be more likely.

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab

I thought SL was around 250 or something.


----------



## the-graven

I sent my PM

Nobody beats the awesomeness of my entry :laugh:


----------



## Khorothis

I'm wondering if my guy will be the only one without T6/Eternal Warrior. But then again, I might get lucky and not everyone will roll with TH/SS Artificer/Terminator Armour spess muhreen chapdurr masters. Hive Tyrants aren't a problem in comparison.

Now that I think of it, what about Orbital Bombardment? Is movement compulsory or optional (depending on whats best given the situation of course)?


----------



## gen.ahab

Khorothis said:


> I'm wondering if my guy will be the only one without T6/Eternal Warrior. But then again, I might get lucky and not everyone will roll with TH/SS Artificer/Terminator Armour spess muhreen chapdurr masters. Hive Tyrants aren't a problem in comparison.


If You are really that worried about it then why are you telling everyone that hasn't put up a unit? :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

MidnightSun said:


> Isn't Swarmlord too expensive to enter? I'd of thought Deathleaper would be more likely.
> 
> Midnight


I have no idea as i don't have the 'Nid codex to hand. Its at home i'm not.

SGMAlice


----------



## Lord Rahl

count me in send pm now.


----------



## SGMAlice

Just checked the Tyranid Codex. Indeed the Swarmlord is too expensive.
Same as a terminator squad and two razorbacks as standard.
Maybe i will jump in anyway.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stephen_Newman

There are 3 choices I see being most likely to win candidates. I'll PM you if you ask.


----------



## Ultra111

PM me? already sent mine in so I can't cheat :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn

I see my entry as very "Go big or go home."

It will either destroy or get smashed into paste.

Of course, Cheese may disagree with me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Evil beaver2

Scathainn said:


> I see my entry as very "Go big or go home."
> 
> It will either destroy or get smashed into paste.
> 
> Of course, Cheese may disagree with me.... :biggrin:


I sense a daemon weapon, possibly khorne.


----------



## Desecai

My entry challenges the-graven's entry to a battle of awesome!

And it looks like it's going to go to 48 contestants, or more, which means I have to get lucky an even greater number of times.


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> There are 3 choices I see being most likely to win candidates. I'll PM you if you ask.


PM me! PM me!  I cant cheat, sent mine in earlier toda... Or wait, that was yesterday... And yesterday was almost 3 hours ago? How fucked up does your brain really become when you write a Tactica???!


----------



## KingOfCheese

35 entrants so far.
Ill take another 13 entrants. 


_Desecai
Sausage
Sasha Nein
Dawnstar
shaantitus
Stephen_Newman
coke123
Scathainn
gen.ahab
Khorothis
Fourty Three
Oibade
marxalvia
Winterous
aboytervigon
Ultra111
comrade
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Cocakoala
zas240
the Autarch
Evil beaver2
Kinglopey
Shadowfane
Zodd
theoldnagg
Kastle
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago
Jack Mac
the-graven
Cowlicker16
D-A-C
Lord Rahl
Aramoro_


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Pm sent. I have porbably gone for the same as everybody else, but originality is overrated.

Although I do regret a little not going with my original idea. That would have been so funny. But it would be guaranteed to lose the first round, but what a glorious death.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Phew! just in time, glad I came on the forums today!

Will send a PM once I've considered my choices...thus making this a pointless post 

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

I think people are going to be surprised when they see what other people took.
(Just like the last game)


----------



## deathbringer

How are you counting tau and drones no tau boy has a chance of winning but for shits and giggles one must try

your saying it has to be one model right so does that mean we cant take shield drones?

Actually just as importantly will a wound on a shield drone count as a wound on the model?


----------



## KingOfCheese

deathbringer said:


> How are you counting tau and drones no tau boy has a chance of winning but for shits and giggles one must try
> 
> your saying it has to be one model right so does that mean we cant take shield drones?


Well, technically Drones are a model.....
But it is almost worth giving them the ability to use Drones considering they are already at a significant disadvantage.....
But i don't want people to bitch and moan.....

Hmmm... what does the majority think?
Allow or dis-allow the use of drones?


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, technically Drones are a model.....
> But it is almost worth giving them the ability to use Drones considering they are already at a significant disadvantage.....
> But i don't want people to bitch and moan.....
> 
> Hmmm... what does the majority think?
> Allow or dis-allow the use of drones?


Allow, they deserve it.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

They really need those drones to even stand a chance imo. Let the baby have his bottle


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, i gave the 'dex a quick read, and Tau really dont stand much chance.
(Unless there was something that i overlooked)

So yes, i am happy to allow Drones.


----------



## coke123

Let them take drones. They need all the help they can get.


----------



## Winterous

coke123 said:


> Let them take drones.


Let them eat cake.


----------



## Oldenhaller

I say go with it. 

although you mayget the wolves asking to be allowed fenrisians..

~O


----------



## deathbringer

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, i gave the 'dex a quick read, and Tau really dont stand much chance.
> (Unless there was something that i overlooked)
> 
> So yes, i am happy to allow Drones.


i have no desire to cause trouble and strife in what has been an exceptional idea and so well executed by koc kudos to you sir

but 200 points on a tau hq without drones is a challenge indeed, one that im currently working on


----------



## Oldenhaller

damnation! Celestine is 201!

~O


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That is just too funny!

Surprised I am not the only person who looked at her!


----------



## Drannith

If it's not too late I want to put in my champ, he will either do amazingly well or die in a second but at least it will be epic and a bit funny.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Stephen_Newman said:


> That is just too funny!
> 
> Surprised I am not the only person who looked at her!


yeah - I knew she was around that mark and the silly I'll be back was just too good to pass up!

PM sent for my entry tho 

~O


----------



## Karnax

PM sent. I hope my unit can do its speciality. That would be epic.


----------



## MidnightSun

I'm in. This looks like fun...

Midnight


----------



## comrade

Personally I don't see mine getting past round 1... its actually 50ish points under 200..... I just wanted to do one of these... and with characters.. my choice seemed like such a good fit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Mine is also about 50 points under. Should be interesting to see its performance.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I'm in. It'll be interesting to see how this might plays out.


----------



## Desecai

What do ya know I'm also about 50 points under.


----------



## Ultra111

Mine comes to exactly 200 points


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Thats a lot of upgrades.


----------



## coke123

Mine's exactly 200 as well :biggrin: . Not too many upgrades at all...


----------



## Ultra111

I think I have...four?


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm in. PM sent.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

46 entrants.

Keep them coming in!
Lets try and make 64!


----------



## Winterous

Mine's 40 points under, and frankly I half-expect it to win.
He's just so brokenly powerful!


----------



## Desecai

I have six upgrades on my Hero...


----------



## shaantitus

35 pts under, and I think he will do ok.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Winterous said:


> Mine's 40 points under, and frankly I half-expect it to win.
> He's just so brokenly powerful!


Haha, I'm thinking we may have chosen the same thing.


----------



## gen.ahab

200 on the dot with only.....4 upgrades. Will do ok, don't expect him to do as well as my typical DIE DIE DIE class builds..


----------



## Oldenhaller

195 with two upgrades...T4, 2 wounds...must be mad ; )


----------



## Winterous

Oldenhaller said:


> 195 with two upgrades...T4, 2 wounds...must be mad ; )


Master of the Forge?


----------



## Oldenhaller

nope, although I'm thinking with the movement rules a bike and a conversion beamer might have been the way forward


----------



## KingOfCheese

Hmmmm.... well i have 47 entrants at the moment....
Should i just make it 48 entrants? Or try and get to 64?


----------



## Oldenhaller

depends on how thick and fast they're coming in...if it's slowed down I know we're all raring to go...

48 / 24 / 12 / 6 / 3 isn't too bad at all - seemed to work last time


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Aye I agree to. It seems that some of the entrants are getting a bit restless.


----------



## Oldenhaller

*keenkeenkeen*


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, 48 it is. 


*Round 1*
48 > 24

*Round 2*
24 > 12

*Round 3*
12 > 6

*Round 4*
6 > 3

*Round 5*
3 Players left

Player 1 vs Player 2
Player 2 vs Player 1

Player 2 vs Player 3
Player 3 vs Player 2

Player 3 vs Player 1
Player 1 vs Player 3


1st place = +18 rep
2nd place = +16 rep
3rd place = +14 rep
4th/5th/6th place = +10 rep

Yes, i know im handing out less +rep than the previous games. I have changed it for the following reasons...
- It only took 2 wins to get a significant amount of rep before, not really a big accomplishment. And +rep is supposed to be awarded for contributions to the forum anyway, not winning games. 
- Less rep means less arguments over rules and shit. I want this to be a fun tournament, and not something that people just want to WAAC purely for the rep.
- Needing to win 3 rounds before getting rep will eliminate some of the reliance of "luck", as consistency should be the key.
- It takes too long trying to find a post from each person to distribute the rep, less people makes my job easier. :laugh:

Note that there is still +78 rep up for grabs though.
As my rep power increases, the +rep for placings will increase too.
But i am keen to keep it at just the top 6 getting prizes, or top 8 if we start getting 64 players.



1 MORE ENTRANT IS NEEDED THOUGH!!!
PM some random person and get them to submit a list.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That's fine with me. I only took this entire game as a big funsies style thing anyways.


----------



## Drannith

ooo can't wait to get it started, someone send in an entry so we can at least see what everyone put in for this one.


----------



## Oldenhaller

put in makari from the second ed ork codex as a ringer...


----------



## SGMAlice

Sub something so we can get on with it 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just to double check, these are the people that are registered...

Desecai
Sausage
Sasha Nein
Dawnstar
shaantitus
Stephen_Newman
coke123
Scathainn

gen.ahab
Khorothis
Fourty Three
Oibade
marxalvia
Winterous
aboytervigon
Ultra111

comrade
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Cocakoala
zas240
the Autarch
Evil beaver2
Kinglopey
Shadowfane

Zodd
theoldnagg
Kastle
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago
Jack Mac
the-graven
Cowlicker16

D-A-C
Lord Rahl
Aramoro
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
deathbringer
Drannith
Oldenhaller
Kulzanar

Karnax
The Meddler
MidnightSun
Daniel Harper
mynameisgrax
SGMAlice
Wusword77

ONLY NEED 1 MORE ENTRANT!!!!


I know 3 of these people wanted to change their models too.
I will need conformation of the changes to the selection before i post everyones units up.
I have informed these people via PM.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oldenhaller said:


> put in makari from the second ed ork codex as a ringer...


If i put Makari in, he would win it.
Makari doesn't even need dice to win.
He just stands there, and soaks all of the awesomeness away from his opponents. 

NOTHING can beat the awesomeness that is Makari.


----------



## Oldenhaller

true fact


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Never heard of him. Although being before my time this is hardly surprising.

Throw in an Ethereal for a laugh or even better Aun'Va!

Also I wished to change my entry and PM'd you about it. Judging by the fact I have not received a PM from you I guess that the change has already occurred or I need to send you a new PM.

Let me know as soon as.


----------



## Oldenhaller

...and if the ethereal dies all tau players need to pass a moral check in thier next game 

and for those not in the know more can be found on our Grot sidekick


----------



## Winterous

Oldenhaller said:


> put in makari from the second ed ork codex as a ringer...


*goes into next room, grabs 2nd ed Ork codex, looks up Makari, giggles*
Now that's just dumb!

And on the next page, bottom-left, the little flavour text.
That made me lol xD


----------



## Oldenhaller

*bows*

I am but a humble servent or Gork...or it Mork ; )

*headbuts something*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Take it no one has had any luck getting that last player?


----------



## Sausage

here's an idea KoC how about you make an entry that you think will win, and if you do just bump everyone up and we'll give you +rep


----------



## KingOfCheese

Muffinman is player #48.

I still don't have a reply from the 2 players that took Tervigons.
Spawning is not allowed. :laugh:
Oh well.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I still don't have a reply from the 2 players that took Tervigons.
> Spawning is not allowed. :laugh:
> Oh well.


......Lol wut?
I mean, it's not so obvious that you should assume it's not allowed, but it's obvious enough that you should think to ASK first :\


----------



## Evil beaver2

If they dont reply soon, just enter the tervigons anyway and start this thing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, lets get this thing started!!!!!!

Here is the list of all of the entrants and the models they took.
The order has no relation to who plays who, as i will randomly draw the pairings soon.

_Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

Sausage
Lysander

Sasha Nein
Archon
- Shadow Field
- Combat Drugs
- Huskblade
- Blaster
- Haywire Grenades
- Djin Blade
- Ghostplate Armour

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

shaantitus
Kharn

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

coke123
Grey Knight Grandmaster
- Icon of the Just
- Psycannon

Scathainn
Kharn

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

Khorothis
Kharn

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Oibade
Jain Zar

marxalvia
Old Zogwort

Winterous
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

aboytervigon
Necron Lord
- Warsycthe
- Phase Shifter
- Ressurection Orb
- Phylactery

Ultra111
Daemon Prince
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Wings
- Warptime
- Bold of Change

comrade
Callidus Assassin

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Cocakoala
Jain Zar

zas240
Space Marine Captain
- Thunder Hammer
- Bike
- Hellfire Rounds
- Storm Shield
- Digital Weapons

the Autarch
maugan ra

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

Kastle
Lysander

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

Doelago
Grey Knight Grand Master
- Master-Crafted Nemisis Force Weapon
- Psycannon
- Digital Weapons

Jack Mac
Archon
- Agoniser
- Splinter Pistol
- Ghostplate Armour
- Combat Drugs
- Clone Field
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Webway Portal

the-graven
Old Zogwort

Cowlicker16
Chaos Sorcerer
- Daemonic Steed
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Bolt of Change
- Doombolt
- Familiar

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Lord Rahl
Farseer
- Runes of Witnessing
- Runes of Warding
- Spirit Stones
- Fortune
- Doom
- Jetbike

Aramoro
Jain Zar

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

deathbringer
Shas'o
- plasma rifle
- fusion blaster
- shield generator
- drone controller 2 shield drones
- hard wired multitracker
- iridium armour
- failsafe detonator

Drannith
Old Zogwort

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

Karnax
Tervigon
- Regen
- Scything Talons

The Meddler
Lysander

MidnightSun
Kharn

Daniel Harper
Lord Commissar
- Bolt Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Carapace Armour

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument
- Cloud of Flies

SGMAlice
Commissar Yarrick

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho_

I hope all of the entrants are legal. I checked most of them and they seem ok.
If people want to have a quick glance over them and see if anything stands out as being "wrong", that would be appreciated. 

If i have missed anyone out or you have made a change that isn't in this list, then let me know and ill change it. 

The 2 people that took Tervigons, if you can contact me about getting your model changed before i get up to your game, then i will change it for you.
But taking into account that you can see the other players entries, im not going to let you copy/paste a Skulltaker with Chariot or anything like that. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 PAIRINGS!!!

-----

comrade
Callidus Assassin

vs

Khorothis
Kharn

-----

Sausage
Lysander

vs

Karnax
Tervigon
- Regen
- Scything Talons

-----

Lord Rahl
Farseer
- Runes of Witnessing
- Runes of Warding
- Spirit Stones
- Fortune
- Doom
- Jetbike

vs

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

vs

Ultra111
Daemon Prince
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Wings
- Warptime
- Bold of Change

-----

shaantitus
Kharn

vs

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

-----

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

vs

SGMAlice
Commissar Yarrick

-----

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

vs

marxalvia
Old Zogwort

-----

The Meddler
Lysander

vs

MidnightSun
Kharn

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

vs

zas240
Space Marine Captain
- Thunder Hammer
- Bike
- Hellfire Rounds
- Storm Shield
- Digital Weapons

-----

the-graven
Old Zogwort

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

-----

Scathainn
Kharn

vs

Oibade
Jain Zar

-----

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

vs

Sasha Nein
Archon
- Shadow Field
- Combat Drugs
- Huskblade
- Blaster
- Haywire Grenades
- Djin Blade
- Ghostplate Armour

-----

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

vs

Daniel Harper
Lord Commissar
- Bolt Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Carapace Armour

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

coke123
Grey Knight Grandmaster
- Icon of the Just
- Psycannon

-----

Winterous
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

the Autarch
maugan ra

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument
- Cloud of Flies

vs

Doelago
Grey Knight Grand Master
- Master-Crafted Nemisis Force Weapon
- Psycannon
- Digital Weapons

-----

Cowlicker16
Chaos Sorcerer
- Daemonic Steed
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Bolt of Change
- Doombolt
- Familiar

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Drannith
Old Zogwort

vs

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

-----

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

vs

Jack Mac
Archon
- Agoniser
- Splinter Pistol
- Ghostplate Armour
- Combat Drugs
- Clone Field
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Webway Portal

-----

Cocakoala
Jain Zar

vs

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

Kastle
Lysander

-----

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

vs

deathbringer
Shas'o
- plasma rifle
- fusion blaster
- shield generator
- drone controller 2 shield drones
- hard wired multitracker
- iridium armour
- failsafe detonator

-----

aboytervigon
Necron Lord
- Warsycthe
- Phase Shifter
- Ressurection Orb
- Phylactery

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----


Quite a few epic battles in there.
Should be a lot of fun to see the results!


----------



## Cowlicker16

We need a Kharn vs Skulltaker, nothing like 2 Khorney powerhouses fighting eachother


----------



## gen.ahab

Well, at least I will make it through 1 round. :laugh:


----------



## D-A-C

KingOfCheese said:


> -----
> 
> D-A-C
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> vs
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> -----


Now how in the heck is this supposed to work, no-one should actually be able to win this game should they?


----------



## Winterous

Cowlicker16 said:


> We need a Kharn vs Skulltaker, nothing like 2 Khorney powerhouses fighting eachother


However, Skulltaker would definitely win.
Why?
Kharn isn't immune to Instant Death.

And Cheese, I say don't let the Tervigon dudes change their entry, they tried to bend the rules, they didn't ask you if it was allowed, so its their own fault.


----------



## Winterous

D-A-C said:


> Now how in the heck is this supposed to work, no-one should actually be able to win this game should they?


In the case of identical units, each side literally has a 1/2 chance of winning; so a coin flip decides it.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 1 PAIRINGS!!!
> D-A-C
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> vs
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne


Hahaha, great minds think alike...

I knew I shoulda gone with the Keeper of Secrets.


----------



## Oldenhaller

balls...round one and I draw fearless guy ; )

GAME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Winterous

Oldenhaller said:


> balls...round one and I draw fearless guy ; )
> 
> GAME ON!!!!!!


...That, and he's immune to Psychic Powers.

But did you really expect to make people fall back?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

WOOHOO! Round 1 against a Daemon Prince.

Although since models move 6 inches towards each other wings fo diddly squat in this kind of matchup?


----------



## Oldenhaller

Winterous said:


> ...That, and he's immune to Psychic Powers.
> 
> But did you really expect to make people fall back?


to be fair, no...but i though i would be amusing if it worked


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just a side question. Does not matter if I am wrong but the Avatar states as counting as a daemon. Does this mean it benefits from the same rules that damons get such as Eternal Warrior?

Whats your opinions?


----------



## Drannith

balls... I drew the one thing that isn't an independant character with old zogwort... well here's hoping he gets some crazy good rolls for him otherwise the tervigon has pretty much gotten a buy to the next round. Knew I should of put in Wazdakka... Next KoC Ultimate Unit I will actually put in a ringer that should get me to the top 8 at least, just like having fun with odd units lately.


----------



## Sausage

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just a side question. Does not matter if I am wrong but the Avatar states as counting as a daemon. Does this mean it benefits from the same rules that damons get such as Eternal Warrior?


yeah i asked the same thing and apparently because its not in the eldar codex it doesnt apply


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just a side question. Does not matter if I am wrong but the Avatar states as counting as a daemon. Does this mean it benefits from the same rules that damons get such as Eternal Warrior?
> 
> Whats your opinions?


Opinions don't come into it, NO is the answer.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Of course in my first round it's Tzeentch vs Khorne, mind over matter FTW


----------



## mynameisgrax

Yikes! My Great Unclean One has to fight a Daemonhunter Grand Master...with a psycannon! Now that's epic!


----------



## Doelago

Great Unclean One vs Grey Knight Grandmaster... Should be interesting... And I hope that the Grandmaster wins as he is my unit!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Hahahaha somehow I knew I would be paired with old zorg first round! :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111

I have no idea how decent my daemon prince is, I just copy and pasted it from a tactica on chaos, in anticipation for my little brother starting a chaos army. Why not 

I have no idea what the Avatar is like, but good luck anyway k:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Ultra111 said:


> I have no idea what the Avatar is like, but good luck anyway k:


And same to you sir! It will hopefully be a close match!


----------



## the-graven

_-----

the-graven
Old Zogwort

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

-----_

I guess I have a low chance to win (the chance I'll turn him into a squiggie, IF I make the psychic test), but if I manage to squigg him at least once, I deserve the win by sheer awesomeness of turning him into a squiggie :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun

Ah god damn it. Kharn vs Lysander? I don't think I stand much of a chance...

Midnight


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

the-graven said:


> I guess I have a low chance to win (the chance I'll turn him into a squiggie, IF I make the psychic test), but if I manage to squigg him at least once, I deserve the win by sheer awesomeness of turning him into a squiggie :laugh:


That squig power makes me laugh ( in an amused way not a mocking one :laugh best of luck to you graven


----------



## gen.ahab

I assume this is all based off of the statistical norm?


----------



## Muffinman

I got it easy in the Firtst round,
Death Company Tycho VS Lord Commisar

I'm gonna melta then pimp slap that foo!!!!


----------



## Winterous

gen.ahab said:


> I assume this is all based off of the statistical norm?


No, he rolls it.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Actually rolling the results makes it a lot more fun.

It takes away the predictability of the game, and adds the fun element of randomness to the equation.


----------



## Drannith

Roll freaking awesome for Old Zogwort against that Tyranid for me Cheese :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just discovered the Avatar DOES have EW. How? Well the Eldar codex not only states that the Avatar is a Daemon in all respects but is also is affected by abilities that affect Daemons. In the Chaos Daemons book it states that DAEMONS NOT Chaos Daemons benefit from EW.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just discovered the Avatar DOES have EW. How? Well the Eldar codex not only states that the Avatar is a Daemon in all respects but is also is affected by abilities that affect Daemons. In the Chaos Daemons book it states that DAEMONS NOT Chaos Daemons benefit from EW.


He can be affected by weapons and abilities that affect Deamons.
In other words, if the opponent has a weapon or ability that rapes Daemons, then it will rape the Avatar.

It says nowhere that he gains Eternal Warrior.

I cant see why he would gain abilities out of a codex of a completely different race that was released AFTER the Eldar codex.
The 4 special rules in the Daemons codex only apply to that codex, not the Eldar codex.
And fluff means nothing when it comes to rules.

I have come across this issue before, and it is quite clear that Avatar can be insta-killed.

Here is a link to a google search for "does avatar have eternal warrior".
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...tnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
If you can prove me wrong, go for it.


----------



## The Meddler

MidnightSun said:


> Ah god damn it. Kharn vs Lysander? I don't think I stand much of a chance...
> 
> Midnight


Well, isn't Kharn meant to some badass CC monster? If so, then it all depends on whether or not you can kill me before I insta-kill you. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

KingOfCheese said:


> He can be affected by weapons and abilities that affect Deamons.
> In other words, if the opponent has a weapon or ability that rapes Daemons, then it will rape the Avatar.
> 
> It says nowhere that he gains Eternal Warrior.
> 
> I cant see why he would gain abilities out of a codex of a completely different race that was released AFTER the Eldar codex.
> The 4 special rules in the Daemons codex only apply to that codex, not the Eldar codex.
> And fluff means nothing when it comes to rules.
> 
> I have come across this issue before, and it is quite clear that Avatar can be insta-killed.
> 
> Here is a link to a google search for "does avatar have eternal warrior".
> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...tnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> If you can prove me wrong, go for it.


Fair play. I can't be bothered to argue too much about it.


----------



## aboytervigon

When do the results come out?


----------



## Doelago

aboytervigon said:


> When do the results come out?


When KoC gets bored enough to start throwing the dice?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Can anyone fill me in on what exactly happened in this thread?
I made a reply to Stephen's post, and it seems it has disappeared.... :dunno:

EDIT: Dont worry, seems my browser loaded a page that was in my cache rather than the updated page... :laugh:

Results should be up soon.
I have done almost half of the games so far.


----------



## Winterous

The Meddler said:


> Well, isn't Kharn meant to some badass CC monster? If so, then it all depends on whether or not you can kill me before I insta-kill you. Good luck anyway.


You have a 3+ Invul, he doesn't stand a chance with his 5+ and effectively one Wound


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!
(so far)

-----

comrade
Callidus Assassin

vs

Khorothis
Kharn

Round 1
The Assassin shoots, and fails to wound.
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
The Assassin charges.
The Assassin attacks, and fails to wound.
Kharn attacks, and kills the Assassin.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and deals a wound to the Assassin.
The Assassin shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn charges.
Kharn kills the Assassin.

Win to Kharn.


-----

Sausage
Lysander

vs

Karnax
Tervigon
- Regen
- Scything Talons

Round 1
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander charges.
Lysander attacks, taking 2 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, doing nothing.
The Tervigon uses regen, and gains a wound.
Lysander attacks, taking 3 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, taking a wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, taking a wound off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, doing nothing.
The Tervigon uses regen, and gains a wound.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.

Round 2
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
The Tervigon charges.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and takes 3 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and takes 1 wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Tervigon.

Win to Lysander.

-----

Lord Rahl
Farseer
- Runes of Witnessing
- Runes of Warding
- Spirit Stones
- Fortune
- Doom
- Jetbike

vs

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

Round 1
Both of the Farseers powers activate.
The Farseer shoots, and takes a wound off Lelith.
The Farseer charges.
Lelith strikes first, and deals 1 wound to the Farseer.
The Farseer attacks, and takes a wound off Lelith.
Lelith attacks, and kills the Farseer.

Round 2
Both of the Farseers powers activate.
The Farseer shoots, and takes a wound off Lelith.
Lelith charges, and deals 2 wounds to the Farseer.
The Farseer attacks, and does nothing.
Lelith attacks, and kills the Farseer.

Win to Lelith.

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

vs

Ultra111
Daemon Prince
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Wings
- Warptime
- Bolt of Change

Round 1
The Avatar shoots, taking a wound off the DP.
The Daemon Prince shoots, and does nothing.
Avatar charges, and deals a wound.
The DP attacks, and deals a wound.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The DP attacks, and does nothing.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the DP.

Round 2
The Daemon Prince shoots, and does nothing.
The Avatar shoots, and takes a wound off the DP.
The DP charges.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The DP attacks, and takes a wound off the Avatar.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the DP.

Win goes to the Avatar.

-----

shaantitus
Kharn

vs

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults.
Kharn attacks, and does 1 wound.
The Epi attacks, killing Kharn.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Epi assaults.
Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Epi attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
Epi attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
Epi attacks, and kills Kharn.

Some lucky rolling for the Epi in this game, the Storm Shield won it for him. 
Win to the Epi.

-----

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

vs

SGMAlice
Commissar Yarrick

Round 1
Both sides shoot, doing nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Archon attacks, and deals 2 wounds.
Yarrick attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick fails his No Retreat saves and goes down, but gets back up again due to Iron Will.
The Archon attacks, and Yarrick goes down again, and stays down.

Round 2
Both sides shoot, and do nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and kills the Archon.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Archon shoots, and takes a wound off Yarrick.
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound to the Archon.
The Archon assaults, and kills Yarrick.

Round 4
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound to the Archon.
The Archon shoots, and deals a wound to Yarrick.
Yarrick assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and kills the Archon.

Going by victory points per wound, the Archon wins.

-----

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

vs

marxalvia
Old Zogwort

Round 1
Yarrick shoots, and does nothing.
Zogwort uses his curse, but it does nothing.
Yarrick assaults.
Zogwort attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Yarrick attacks, and kills Zogwort.

Round 2
Zogwort uses his curse, and does nothing.
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound.
Zogwort charges, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and deals a wound.
Zogwort fails his leadership test, runs, and caught by a sweeping advance.

Win to Yarrick.

-----

The Meddler
Lysander

vs

MidnightSun
Kharn

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander assaults.
Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Lysander attacks, and kills Kharn.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults, and deals 3 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and kills Lysander.


Kharn wins.

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

vs

zas240
Space Marine Captain
- Thunder Hammer
- Bike
- Hellfire Rounds
- Storm Shield
- Digital Weapons

Round 1
The Captain shoots, and does nothing.
The WL assaults.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and kills the Captain.

Round 2
The Captain shoots, and does nothing.
The Captain assaults.
The Captain attacks, and deals 1 wound.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and deals a wound.
The WL attacks, and kills the Captain.

Win to the Wolf Lord.

-----

the-graven
Old Zogwort

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

Round 1
Old Zoggy uses his power, and turns the Epi into a squig!!!!!
Zoggy assaults the squig, and kills it.

Round 2
The Epi shoots, and does nothing.
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
The Epi charges, and kills Zoggy.
Zoggy's nest did nothing.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
The Epi uses Lance, and deals a wound.
Zoggy charges, the Epi kills Zoggy, but Zoggy managed to do a wound with his nest.

Round 4
The Epi shoots, and deals a wound to Zoggy.
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
Epi assaults, and kills Zoggy.
Zoggy's nest does nothing.

Win to the Epi.

-----

Scathainn
Kharn

vs

Oibade
Jain Zar

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults, but Jain Zar strikes first.
Jain Zar attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Kharn attacks, and kills Jain Zar.
(Just realized Jain Zar doesn't have an inv save lol)

Round 2
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn shoots, and deals a wound to Jain Zar.
Jain Zar assaults, and deals 2 wounds to Kharn.
Kharn attacks, and kills Jain Zar.

Kharn wins.

-----

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

vs

Sasha Nein
Archon
- Shadow Field
- Combat Drugs
- Huskblade
- Blaster
- Haywire Grenades
- Djin Blade
- Ghostplate Armour

Round 1
The Hive Tyrant shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Archon.

Round 2
The Hive Tyrant fails his Paroxysm, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Tyrant attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Archon.

Win to the Tyrant.

-----

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

vs

Daniel Harper
Lord Commissar
- Bolt Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Carapace Armour

Round 1
Neither side does anything in the shooting phase.
Tycho assaults, and deals 2 wounds to the Commissar.
The Commissar attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Tycho attacks, and kills the Commissar.

Round 2
Neither side does anything in the shooting phase.
Tycho attacks, and takes 2 wounds off the Commissar.
The Commissar attacks and does nothing.
Tycho attacks, and kills the Commissar.

Win to Tycho.

-----



Give me an hour or 2 and the rest of them will be up.


----------



## Scathainn

YES! :chuffed:

I was honestly scared on Jain Zar, but I'm shocked to find she has no invuln. No invuln?! Even crazy Kharn has a 5++! :shok:

Ah well it was a good one. Cheers to my opponent and I pray my luck continues!


----------



## coke123

Yeah, none of the Phoenix Lords have an invulnerable save. That's why no-one takes them, and why I'm quietly confident of my first round... Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hurricane

Damn you Hive Tyrant! I knew I should have gone with my tried and true army and not gone with FotM stuff! Oh well, I thought the blaster would be able to ID T4 characters and the huskblade could handle anything else. Better luck next time I suppose.


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> Yeah, none of the Phoenix Lords have an invulnerable save. That's why no-one takes them, and why I'm quietly confident of my first round... Looking forward to it.


Asurmen is the only Phoenix Lord that has an invulnerable save (4++).


----------



## gen.ahab

Sasha Nein said:


> Damn you Hive Tyrant! I knew I should have gone with my tried and true army and not gone with FotM stuff! Oh well, I thought the blaster would be able to ID T4 characters and the huskblade could handle anything else. Better luck next time I suppose.


And thank god for that because I was scared shitless of your fighter. :laugh: Of course, that other thing isn't much better.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Here are all of the results for Round 1!!!!!

-----

comrade
Callidus Assassin

vs

Khorothis
Kharn

Round 1
The Assassin shoots, and fails to wound.
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
The Assassin charges.
The Assassin attacks, and fails to wound.
Kharn attacks, and kills the Assassin.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and deals a wound to the Assassin.
The Assassin shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn charges.
Kharn kills the Assassin.

Win to Kharn.


-----

Sausage
Lysander

vs

Karnax
Tervigon
- Regen
- Scything Talons

Round 1
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander charges.
Lysander attacks, taking 2 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, doing nothing.
The Tervigon uses regen, and gains a wound.
Lysander attacks, taking 3 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, taking a wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, taking a wound off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, doing nothing.
The Tervigon uses regen, and gains a wound.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.

Round 2
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
The Tervigon charges.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and takes 3 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and takes 1 wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Tervigon.

Win to Lysander.

-----

Lord Rahl
Farseer
- Runes of Witnessing
- Runes of Warding
- Spirit Stones
- Fortune
- Doom
- Jetbike

vs

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

Round 1
Both of the Farseers powers activate.
The Farseer shoots, and takes a wound off Lelith.
The Farseer charges.
Lelith strikes first, and deals 1 wound to the Farseer.
The Farseer attacks, and takes a wound off Lelith.
Lelith attacks, and kills the Farseer.

Round 2
Both of the Farseers powers activate.
The Farseer shoots, and takes a wound off Lelith.
Lelith charges, and deals 2 wounds to the Farseer.
The Farseer attacks, and does nothing.
Lelith attacks, and kills the Farseer.

Win to Lelith.

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

vs

Ultra111
Daemon Prince
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Wings
- Warptime
- Bolt of Change

Round 1
The Avatar shoots, taking a wound off the DP.
The Daemon Prince shoots, and does nothing.
Avatar charges, and deals a wound.
The DP attacks, and deals a wound.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The DP attacks, and does nothing.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the DP.

Round 2
The Daemon Prince shoots, and does nothing.
The Avatar shoots, and takes a wound off the DP.
The DP charges.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The DP attacks, and takes a wound off the Avatar.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the DP.

Win goes to the Avatar.

-----

shaantitus
Kharn

vs

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults.
Kharn attacks, and does 1 wound.
The Epi attacks, killing Kharn.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Epi assaults.
Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Epi attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
Epi attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
Epi attacks, and kills Kharn.

Some lucky rolling for the Epi in this game, the Storm Shield won it for him. 
Win to the Epi.

-----

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

vs

SGMAlice
Commissar Yarrick

Round 1
Both sides shoot, doing nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Archon attacks, and deals 2 wounds.
Yarrick attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick fails his No Retreat saves and goes down, but gets back up again due to Iron Will.
The Archon attacks, and Yarrick goes down again, and stays down.

Round 2
Both sides shoot, and do nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and kills the Archon.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Archon shoots, and takes a wound off Yarrick.
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound to the Archon.
The Archon assaults, and kills Yarrick.

Round 4
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound to the Archon.
The Archon shoots, and deals a wound to Yarrick.
Yarrick assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and kills the Archon.

Going by victory points per wound, the Archon wins.

-----

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

vs

marxalvia
Old Zogwort

Round 1
Yarrick shoots, and does nothing.
Zogwort uses his curse, but it does nothing.
Yarrick assaults.
Zogwort attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Yarrick attacks, and kills Zogwort.

Round 2
Zogwort uses his curse, and does nothing.
Yarrick shoots, and deals a wound.
Zogwort charges, and does nothing.
Yarrick attacks, and deals a wound.
Zogwort fails his leadership test, runs, and caught by a sweeping advance.

Win to Yarrick.

-----

The Meddler
Lysander

vs

MidnightSun
Kharn

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander assaults.
Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Lysander attacks, and kills Kharn.

Round 2
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults, and deals 3 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kharn attacks, and kills Lysander.


Kharn wins.

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

vs

zas240
Space Marine Captain
- Thunder Hammer
- Bike
- Hellfire Rounds
- Storm Shield
- Digital Weapons

Round 1
The Captain shoots, and does nothing.
The WL assaults.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and kills the Captain.

Round 2
The Captain shoots, and does nothing.
The Captain assaults.
The Captain attacks, and deals 1 wound.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and does nothing.
The Captain attacks, and deals a wound.
The WL attacks, and kills the Captain.

Win to the Wolf Lord.

-----

the-graven
Old Zogwort

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

Round 1
Old Zoggy uses his power, and turns the Epi into a squig!!!!!
Zoggy assaults the squig, and kills it.

Round 2
The Epi shoots, and does nothing.
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
The Epi charges, and kills Zoggy.
Zoggy's nest did nothing.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
The Epi uses Lance, and deals a wound.
Zoggy charges, the Epi kills Zoggy, but Zoggy managed to do a wound with his nest.

Round 4
The Epi shoots, and deals a wound to Zoggy.
Zoggy uses his power, and does nothing.
Epi assaults, and kills Zoggy.
Zoggy's nest does nothing.

Win to the Epi.

-----

Scathainn
Kharn

vs

Oibade
Jain Zar

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults, but Jain Zar strikes first.
Jain Zar attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Kharn attacks, and kills Jain Zar.
(Just realized Jain Zar doesn't have an inv save lol)

Round 2
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn shoots, and deals a wound to Jain Zar.
Jain Zar assaults, and deals 2 wounds to Kharn.
Kharn attacks, and kills Jain Zar.

Kharn wins.

-----

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

vs

Sasha Nein
Archon
- Shadow Field
- Combat Drugs
- Huskblade
- Blaster
- Haywire Grenades
- Djin Blade
- Ghostplate Armour

Round 1
The Hive Tyrant shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Archon.

Round 2
The Hive Tyrant fails his Paroxysm, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Tyrant attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Archon.

Win to the Tyrant.

-----

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

vs

Daniel Harper
Lord Commissar
- Bolt Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Carapace Armour

Round 1
Neither side does anything in the shooting phase.
Tycho assaults, and deals 2 wounds to the Commissar.
The Commissar attacks, and deals 1 wound.
Tycho attacks, and kills the Commissar.

Round 2
Neither side does anything in the shooting phase.
Tycho attacks, and takes 2 wounds off the Commissar.
The Commissar attacks and does nothing.
Tycho attacks, and kills the Commissar.

Win to Tycho.

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

coke123
Grey Knight Grandmaster
- Icon of the Just
- Psycannon

Round 1
Both sides shoot, and do nothing.
Jain Zar assaults, and deals a wound to the GKGM.
The GKGM attacks, and deals 2 wounds to JZ.
JZ attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Round 2
The GKGM shoots, and takes a wound off JZ.
JZ shoots, and takes a wound off the GKGM.
The GKGM assaults.
The JZ attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Win to Jain Zar.

-----

Winterous
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

the Autarch
maugan ra

Round 1
MR shoots, and does nothing.
Skulltaker assaults.
MR attacks, and takes a wound off.
Skulltaker attacks, and kills MR.

Round 2
MR shoots, and takes 2 wounds off the Skulltaker.
MR assaults, and kills the Skulltaker.

Win to Mugan Ra.
(wow!)

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Just to save time, i am going to flip a coin.
The odds are exactly 50:50 (for obvious reasons), so ill go with the coin.
The winner of the flip goes to........ D-A-C!!!

-----

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument
- Cloud of Flies

vs

Doelago
Grey Knight Grand Master
- Master-Crafted Nemisis Force Weapon
- Psycannon
- Digital Weapons

Round 1
GUO takes a wound off the GKGM in shooting.
The GKGM does nothing to the GUO in shooting.
The GUO assaults.
The GKGM attacks, and does nothing.
The GUO attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Round 2
The GKGM shoots, and does nothing.
The GUO shoots, and does nothing.
The GKGM assaults, and deals 1 wound to the GUO.
The GUO attacks, and deals 2 wounds to the GKGM.
The GKGM attacks, and deals 1 wound to the GUO.
The GUO attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Win to the GUO.

-----

Cowlicker16
Chaos Sorcerer
- Daemonic Steed
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Bolt of Change
- Doombolt
- Familiar

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
The Sorcerer shoots, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
The Sorcerer assaults.
The Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
The Sorcerer attacks, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Sorcerer.
The Sorcerer still gets his attacks, and reduces the Skulltaker to 1 wound.

Round 2
The Sorcerer shoots, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
The Skulltaker assaults.
The Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
The Sorcerer attacks, and reduces the Skulltaker to 1 wound.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Sorcerer.
The Sorcerer still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Win to the Skulltaker.

-----

Drannith
Old Zogwort

vs

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

Round 1
Zoggy uses a random power, and gets Eadbanger on both rolls.
He takes a wound.
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
Zoggy assaults, and does nothing.
The Tervigon attacks, and eats Zoggy.

Round 2
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
Zoggy uses a random power, and Zzaps the Tervigon dealing a wound.
The Tervigon assaults.
Zoggy attacks, and does 1 wound.
The Tervigon attacks, and kills him.

Win to the Tervigon.

-----

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

vs

Jack Mac
Archon
- Agoniser
- Splinter Pistol
- Ghostplate Armour
- Combat Drugs
- Clone Field
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Webway Portal

Round 1
The Rune Priest does nothing in the shooting phase.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The RP assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The RP attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does 1 wounds.
The RP attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The RP attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and kills the RP.

Round 2
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The RP shoots, and kills the Archon.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The RP shoots, and kills the Archon.

Round 4
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The RP shoots, and kills the Archon.


-----

Cocakoala
Jain Zar

vs

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

Round 1
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and deals a wound.
Jain Zar assaults.
Jain Zar attacks, and does nothing.
Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Jain Zar attacks, and does nothing.
Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Jain Zar attacks, and does nothing.
Archon attacks, and deals 2 wounds, killing JZ.

Round 2
The Archon shoots, and deals a wound.
JZ shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon charges.
JZ attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and kills JZ.

Win to the Archon.

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

Kastle
Lysander

Round 1
The KoS charges.
The Kos deals 1 wound to Lysander.
Lysander deals 1 wound to KoS.
The KoS deals 2 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander does nothing to KoS.
The KoS kills Lysander.

Round 2
Lysander charges.
KoS failed to wound.
Lysander deals 2 wounds.
KoS deals 2 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander deals 1 wound to the KoS.
KoS deals 3 wounds to Lysander, and kills him.

Win to the KoS.

-----

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

vs

deathbringer
Shas'o
- plasma rifle
- fusion blaster
- shield generator
- drone controller 2 shield drones
- hard wired multitracker
- iridium armour
- failsafe detonator

Round 1
The Mek shoots, and rolls a double 5.
The Big Mek is placed into base contact with the Shas'o rather than firing.
This means the Shas'o doesn't get a chance to fire. :laugh:
The Big Mek counts as assaulting.
The Shas'o attacks, and does nothing.
The Mek attacks, and kills the Shas'o.

Round 2
The Shas'o shoots, and the Mek passes all 3 of his Cybork saves!
The Mek shoots, and deals a wound.
The Shas'o charges, and kills the Mek.

The Big Mek wins!
(ROFL)

-----

aboytervigon
Necron Lord
- Warsycthe
- Phase Shifter
- Ressurection Orb
- Phylactery

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
The Lord assaults.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Lord.
The Lord stays down.

Round 2
The Skulltaker assaults.
The Skulltaker kills the Lord.
The Lord stays down.

Win to the Skulltaker.

-----


Congratulations to those who have progressed to Round 2.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> shaantitus
> Kharn
> 
> vs
> 
> Oldenhaller
> Blood Angels Epistolary
> - Terminator Armour
> - Storm Shield
> - Force Weapon
> - Psychic Hood
> - Fear of the Dark
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> Round 1
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Kharn assaults.
> Kharn attacks, and does 1 wound.
> The Epi attacks, killing Kharn.
> 
> Round 2
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Epi assaults.
> Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
> Epi attacks, and does nothing.
> Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
> Epi attacks, and does nothing.
> Kharn attacks, and does nothing.
> Epi attacks, and kills Kharn.
> 
> Some lucky rolling for the Epi in this game, the Storm Shield won it for him.
> Win to the Epi.
> 
> -----
> 
> The Meddler
> Lysander
> 
> vs
> 
> MidnightSun
> Kharn
> 
> Round 1
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Lysander assaults.
> Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
> Lysander attacks, and kills Kharn.
> 
> Round 2
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Kharn assaults, and deals 3 wounds to Lysander.
> Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
> Kharn attacks, and kills Lysander.
> 
> 
> Kharn wins.


First one, you didn't write anything about the Librarian using Sanguine Sword.
He DID use it right?
Kharne is immune to Force Weapons Force-ening him, they're just normal PW.
However, he is not immune to indirect effects of Psychic Powers, like Sanguine Sword.


And second one, WOW, Kharne got VERY lucky there!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players qualified for Round 2...

-----

Khorothis
Kharn

Sausage
Lysander

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

MidnightSun
Kharn

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

Scathainn
Kharn

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

Aramoro
Jain Zar

the Autarch
maugan ra

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument
- Cloud of Flies

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Players will be randomly paired up for Round 2.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> First one, you didn't write anything about the Librarian using Sanguine Sword.
> He DID use it right?
> Kharne is immune to Force Weapons Force-ening him, they're just normal PW.
> However, he is not immune to indirect effects of Psychic Powers, like Sanguine Sword.


Well aware of this mate. :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

Good test of Lelith 

How did the special rules work out for Lelith, Cheese? (if you can remember, if not no big deal. Just curious )


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Winterous
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> vs
> 
> the Autarch
> maugan ra
> 
> Round 1
> MR shoots, and does nothing.
> Skulltaker assaults.
> MR attacks, and takes a wound off.
> Skulltaker attacks, and kills MR.
> 
> Round 2
> MR shoots, and takes 2 wounds off the Skulltaker.
> MR assaults, and kills the Skulltaker.
> 
> Win to Mugan Ra.
> (wow!)
> 
> -----
> 
> mynameisgrax
> Great Unclean One
> - Breath of Chaos
> - Instrument
> - Cloud of Flies
> 
> vs
> 
> Doelago
> Grey Knight Grand Master
> - Master-Crafted Nemisis Force Weapon
> - Psycannon
> - Digital Weapons
> 
> Round 1
> GUO takes a wound off the GKGM in shooting.
> The GKGM does nothing to the GUO in shooting.
> The GUO assaults.
> The GKGM attacks, and does nothing.
> The GUO attacks, and kills the GKGM.
> 
> Round 2
> The GKGM shoots, and does nothing.
> The GUO shoots, and does nothing.
> The GKGM assaults, and deals 1 wound to the GUO.
> The GUO attacks, and deals 2 wounds to the GKGM.
> The GKGM attacks, and deals 1 wound to the GUO.
> The GUO attacks, and kills the GKGM.
> 
> Win to the GUO.
> 
> -----
> 
> Cowlicker16
> Chaos Sorcerer
> - Daemonic Steed
> - Mark of Tzeentch
> - Bolt of Change
> - Doombolt
> - Familiar
> 
> vs
> 
> Fourty Three
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> Round 1
> The Sorcerer shoots, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
> The Sorcerer assaults.
> The Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
> The Sorcerer attacks, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
> The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Sorcerer.
> The Sorcerer still gets his attacks, and reduces the Skulltaker to 1 wound.
> 
> Round 2
> The Sorcerer shoots, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
> The Skulltaker assaults.
> The Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
> The Sorcerer attacks, and reduces the Skulltaker to 1 wound.
> The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Sorcerer.
> The Sorcerer still gets to attack, but does nothing.
> 
> Win to the Skulltaker.


First: God fucking damnit.

Second: Did the GKGM try and use his EW-ignoring Force Weapon?

Third: Did you remember that the Skulltaker has a 2+ Invulnerable save against almost everything the Sorcerer has? xD


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> First: God fucking damnit.
> 
> Second: Did the GKGM try and use his EW-ignoring Force Weapon?
> 
> Third: Did you remember that the Skulltaker has a 2+ Invulnerable save against almost everything the Sorcerer has? xD


Where does it say it ignores eternal warrior?

And yes.


----------



## KingOfCheese

PAIRINGS FOR ROUND 2!!!

-----

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

vs

Sausage
Lysander

-----

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

the Autarch
maugan ra

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

MidnightSun
Kharn

vs

Scathainn
Kharn

-----

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

vs

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

-----

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

vs

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

vs

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument
- Cloud of Flies

-----

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

vs

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

-----

Khorothis
Kharn

vs

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

-----

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

-----

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

-----


Good luck to everyone!
(Kharn vs Kharn will be a coin flip)


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Good luck to you gen.ahab!


----------



## gen.ahab

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Good luck to you gen.ahab!


You know....... you very well could win this one. :laugh: Good luck to you too, bud.


----------



## Doelago

Damnation! [Insert random nerd rage] Daemon scum! Now I will be forced to destroy this damned planet...


----------



## coke123

KingOfCheese said:


> Aramoro
> Jain Zar
> 
> vs
> 
> coke123
> Grey Knight Grandmaster
> - Icon of the Just
> - Psycannon
> 
> Round 1
> Both sides shoot, and do nothing.
> Jain Zar assaults, and deals a wound to the GKGM.
> The GKGM attacks, and deals 2 wounds to JZ.
> JZ attacks, and kills the GKGM.
> 
> Round 2
> The GKGM shoots, and takes a wound off JZ.
> JZ shoots, and takes a wound off the GKGM.
> The GKGM assaults.
> The JZ attacks, and kills the GKGM.
> 
> Win to Jain Zar.


God damn it.



KingOfCheese said:


> Where does it say it ignores eternal warrior?
> 
> And yes.


It ignores eternal warrior because of the fact the codex is so outdated. Daemonhunters have their own definition of the Force Weapon, which doesn't cause Instant Death, but simply removes models from play. Hence things that ignore Instant Death don't ignore DH Force Weapons. So My GM should probably have killed Jain Zar in the First Round- although I still would have lost overall on wounds dealt.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Fair enough.

Apologies to mynameisgrax, but it was my fault.
Fair is fair, and rules are rules.
Jain Zar still wins regardless, but substitute the GUO for the GKGM that he was up against.

Ill give mynameisgrax a little bit of +rep to make up for my mistake.

(I'm doing the best i can)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No hard feelings. It was an easy mistake to look over.

My thanks go to Ultra 111 for being a good opponent. The match was not as close as I might have liked but was fun. Having never won in these things before.

Finally good luck to Shadowfane! I hope for a good close match.


----------



## Winterous

Alright Cheese, everyone makes mistakes.
Especially when the game in question has rules as contorted as 40k does.


----------



## comrade

Well.. now I know assassins are no good against characters.


----------



## The Meddler

KingOfCheese said:


> -----
> 
> The Meddler
> Lysander
> 
> vs
> 
> MidnightSun
> Kharn
> 
> Round 1
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Lysander assaults.
> Kharn attacks, and deals 1 wound.
> Lysander attacks, and kills Kharn.
> 
> Round 2
> Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
> Kharn assaults, and deals 3 wounds to Lysander.
> Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
> Kharn attacks, and kills Lysander.
> 
> 
> Kharn wins.
> 
> -----


What sort of Chaos-hating bad-ass are you:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:!?! I'm summarily executing you for dereliction of duty, and for letting your equipment get sabotagedunish:unish:.


----------



## Zodd

-----

aboytervigon
Necron Lord
- Warsycthe
- Phase Shifter
- Ressurection Orb
- Phylactery

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
The Lord assaults.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the Lord.
The Lord stays down.

Round 2
The Skulltaker assaults.
The Skulltaker kills the Lord.
The Lord stays down.

Win to the Skulltaker.

-----
Yes, into second round.

As i am not that well versed in Necrons, i feared that Lord a bit.
But something happened, maybe higher I, i think.
Thanks for the battle, aboytervigon.

And now the Epistolary with S10 sword, bring him on :wild:


----------



## Drannith

well I sure called my match LOL. Hopefully I can get a good contender for the next game if there is one.


----------



## Ultra111

Wow, I got my chaos-gifted arse ruined! Oh well, I did win one of the last ones and placed in the one before this 



Stephen_Newman said:


> No hard feelings. It was an easy mistake to look over.
> 
> My thanks go to Ultra 111 for being a good opponent. The match was not as close as I might have liked but was fun. Having never won in these things before.
> 
> Finally good luck to Shadowfane! I hope for a good close match.


Yeah, definately wasn't that close :laugh: Good game though; hope you go far


----------



## Stephen_Newman

KingOfCheese said:


> PAIRINGS FOR ROUND 2!!!
> 
> -----
> 
> Kinglopey
> Archon
> - Blast Pistol
> - Agoniser
> - Ghost Plate
> - Combat Drugs
> - Shadow Field
> - Djinn Blade
> - Phantasm Grenade Launcher
> - Soul Trap
> 
> vs
> 
> Sausage
> Lysander
> 
> I am unsure who wins this since I have no idea what half the DE stuff does
> -----
> 
> theoldnagg
> Tervigon
> - Acid Blood
> - Implant Attack
> - Scything Talons
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Keeper of Secrets
> 
> Easy Win for Keeper of Secrets
> -----
> 
> the Autarch
> maugan ra
> 
> vs
> 
> Fourty Three
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> I don't see Maugan Ra getting lucky again so I foresee victory to Skulltaker
> -----
> 
> MidnightSun
> Kharn
> 
> vs
> 
> Scathainn
> Kharn
> 
> Ummm... Kharn?
> -----
> 
> The_Hive_Emperor
> Epistolary
> - Terminator Armour
> - Storm Bolter
> - Lance + Sword
> 
> vs
> 
> gen.ahab
> Wolf Lord
> - Sage of the Bear
> - Thunder Hammer
> - Storm Shield
> - Wolf Tail Talisman
> 
> Win for the Wolf Lord. I see BA getting ID'd
> -----
> 
> Muffinman
> Death Company Tycho
> 
> vs
> 
> Dawnstar
> Lelith Hesperax
> 
> Win for Lelith since Tycho has no invun save
> -----
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> Avatar
> 
> vs
> 
> Shadowfane
> Archon
> - Blast Pistol
> - Agoniser
> - Combat Drugs
> - Shadow Field
> 
> Win for the Avatar!!!!
> -----
> 
> D-A-C
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> vs
> 
> mynameisgrax
> Great Unclean One
> - Breath of Chaos
> - Instrument
> - Cloud of Flies
> Since this is now a GKGM I think he will get chopped by Skulltaker in CC
> -----
> 
> Evil beaver2
> Hive Tyrant
> - Lashwhip/Bonesword
> - TL Devourers w Brainleech
> - Acid Blood
> - Paroxysm
> - Leech Essence
> 
> vs
> 
> Desecai
> Big Mek
> - Power Klaw
> - Shokk Attack Gun
> - Ammo Runt
> - Cybork Body
> - Eavy Armour
> - Attack Squig
> 
> Win for the Hive Tyrant
> -----
> 
> Khorothis
> Kharn
> 
> vs
> 
> Kulzanar
> Commissar Yarrick
> 
> Win for Kharn because he will keep striking Yarrick until he stops getting back up
> -----
> 
> Wusword77
> Rune Priest
> - Jaws of the World Wolf
> - Fury of the Wolf Spirits
> - Terminator Armour
> - Combi-Melta
> - Runic Weapon
> - Wolf-tooth Necklace
> - Chooser of the Slain
> - Saga of the Beastslayer
> - Wolf-tail Talisman
> 
> vs
> 
> Aramoro
> Jain Zar
> 
> Unsure about this. The priest only has a 5+ invun and Jain Zar does unload a lot of High I and High S attacks that ignore armour...
> -----
> 
> Zodd
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne
> 
> vs
> 
> Oldenhaller
> Blood Angels Epistolary
> - Terminator Armour
> - Storm Shield
> - Force Weapon
> - Psychic Hood
> - Fear of the Dark
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> Win for Skulltaker
> -----
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> (Kharn vs Kharn will be a coin flip)


Just my thoughts on outcomes of next round


----------



## Winterous

Zodd said:


> As i am not that well versed in Necrons, i feared that Lord a bit.
> But something happened, maybe higher I, i think.
> Thanks for the battle, aboytervigon.
> 
> And now the Epistolary with S10 sword, bring him on :wild:


Basically, you have higher Initiative, and Instant Death him before he can attack.
Meaning he gets stuck in pretty much an infinite loop of dying then reviving until he fails his roll.


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> PAIRINGS FOR ROUND 2!!!
> 
> -----
> 
> Kinglopey
> Archon
> - Blast Pistol
> - Agoniser
> - Ghost Plate
> - Combat Drugs
> - Shadow Field
> - Djinn Blade
> - Phantasm Grenade Launcher
> - Soul Trap
> 
> vs
> 
> Sausage
> Lysander


sweet a one hit wonder if i can get past the 2++ shadow field unish:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Same for my opponent. Just depends on when his little shield wants to fail.


----------



## MidnightSun

Unbelievable that I got past Lysander, but now I have to fight... myself? Well, it's a 50/50 chance, I suppose...

Midnight


----------



## Winterous

..Wait, why would anyone take the Soul Trap?
It has no effect in this :S


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> ..Wait, why would anyone take the Soul Trap?
> It has no effect in this :S


There are at least half a dozen upgrades that people have taken that do a whole lot of nothing. :laugh:


----------



## Cocakoala

Damnit, you would have thought Jain zars Triskelle would have at least done something XD. Oh well, most women can't throw anyway


----------



## KingOfCheese

Cocakoala said:


> Damnit, you would have thought Jain zars Triskelle would have at least done something XD. Oh well, most women can't throw anyway


The Triskelle had some quite bad rolls.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Everybody put in your entries for game #6...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=834500#post834500

I figured i may as well start taking entries for the next game now while i am still working on the results for this game.
Having an extra day or 2 taking entries might mean we can reach 64 players! 

Anyway, i am off to bed now.
Hopefully i can finish off the rest of game #5 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Muffinman

Tycho does have an invulnerable save, he has an Iron Halo therefore (4++).
But even then I don't have high hopes for him unless he can manage to melta Lelith.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

My bad did not see that.


----------



## the Autarch

I got skulltaker again? stupid random chance......


----------



## the-graven

Dammit lost the first round(I know a bit late to say I lost).
......But.............I at least squiggified him once!!


----------



## Scathainn

Muahahahahahaha, Kharn vs. Kharn for the win!


----------



## aboytervigon

I had bad luck failing my invul and staying down.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

the-graven said:


> Dammit lost the first round(I know a bit late to say I lost).
> ......But.............I at least squiggified him once!!


It was a good fight, and intense to read, good try graven :grin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Lelith vs Death Company Tycho. Muffinman, good luck to you Sir!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just going through all of the results now.

The game between the Archon and Lysander was very close!

The game between Mugan Ra and the Skulltaker was EXTREMELY close!
Only a couple of VP separated them!

Oh, and the game between Kharn vs Kharn, it might be a little bit of a surprise, but Kharn actually won! :shok:
:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

RESULTS FOR ROUND 2!!!

-----

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

vs

Sausage
Lysander

Round 1
The Arcon fires, and does nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and takes 1 wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and takes 2 wounds off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and kills Lysander.

Round 2
The Archon fires, and does nothing.
Lysander assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Archon.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Archon fires, and does nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Archon attacks, and deals 2 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and kills the Archon.

Round 4
The Archon fires, and takes a wound off Lysander.
Lysander charges.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and takes 3 wounds off Lysander, killing him.

Win goes to the Archon.

-----

theoldnagg
Tervigon
- Acid Blood
- Implant Attack
- Scything Talons

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

Round 1
The Tervigon shoots, and does nothing.
The Tervigon assaults.
The KoS attacks, and takes 2 wounds off the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and does nothing.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and deals 1 wound.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and does nothing.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and kills the Tervigon.

Round 2
The Tervigon shoots, and deals 1 wound to the KoS.
The KoS assaults.
The KoS attacks, and deals 1 wound to the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and deals 2 wounds to the Tervigon.
The Tervigon attacks, and does nothing.
The KoS attacks, and kills the Tervigon.

Acid Blood did nothing that game.
Win to the KoS.

-----

the Autarch
maugan ra

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
MR shoots, and takes 3 wounds off the Skulltaker!!!
MR assaults.
MR attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and takes 2 wounds off MR.
MR attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
MR attacks, and kills the Skulltaker.

Round 2
MR shoots, and takes 2 wounds off the Skulltaker!!!
Skulltaker assaults.
MR attacks, and takes another wound off the Skulltaker.
Skulltaker attacks, and takes a wound off MR.
MR attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
MR attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and takes a wound off MR.
MR attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and kills MR.

A very close game, with some bad rolls from the Skulltaker.
The winner has to be determined by VP per wound.

Getting the kill = 200VP regardless.

In the first game, the Skulltaker took off 2/3 wounds from a 195pt model = 130VP.

In the second game, MR took off 3/4 wounds from a 160pt model = 120VP.

An extremely close game, but Skulltaker is granted the win by only 10VP!!!!!

-----

MidnightSun
Kharn

vs

Scathainn
Kharn

This game comes down to the flip of a coin.
The winner of the flip goes to Scathainn.

-----

The_Hive_Emperor
Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Bolter
- Lance + Sword

vs

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

Round 1
The Epi shoots, but does nothing.
The Epi charges.
The Epi attacks, and deals 2 wounds to the WL.
(who is still alive due to EW)
The WL attacks, and kills the Epi.

Round 2
The Epi shoots, and takes a wound off the WL.
The WL assaults.
The Epi attacks, and does nothing.
The WL attacks, and kills the Epi.

Win to the Wolf Lord.

-----

Muffinman
Death Company Tycho

vs

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

Round 1
Tycho shoots, and does nothing.
Tycho assaults.
Lelith attacks first, dealing 1 wound to Tycho.
Tycho attacks, doing nothing.
Lelith attacks, dealing 1 wound to Tycho.
Tycho attacks, doing nothing.
Lelith attacks, killing Tycho.

Round 2
Tycho shoots, doing nothing.
Lelith assaults.
Lelith attacks, taking 2 wounds off Tycho.
Tycho attacks, taking a wound off Lelith.
Lelith attacks, doing nothing.
Tycho attacks, doing nothing.
Lelith attacks, doing nothing.
Tycho attacks, taking a wound off Lelith.
Lelith attacks, killing Tycho.

Win goes to Lelith.

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

vs

Shadowfane
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field

Round 1
Avatar shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Avatar assaults.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and takes 1 wound off Avatar.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and takes 1 wound off Avatar.
The Avatar attacks, and does nothing.
The Archon attacks, and does nothing.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the Archon.

Round 2
The Archon shoots, and does nothing.
The Avatar shoots, and does nothing.
The Archon assaults.
The Archon attacks, and takes 1 wound off the Avatar.
The Avatar attacks, and kills the Archon.

Win to the Avatar.

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Doelago
Grey Knight Grand Master
- Master-Crafted Nemisis Force Weapon
- Psycannon
- Digital Weapons

Round 1
The GKGM shoots, and does nothing.
The Skulltaker assaults.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Round 2
The GKGM shoots, and does nothing.
The GKGM assaults.
The GKGM attacks, but does nothing.
The Skulltaker attacks, and kills the GKGM.

Some extremely bad rolls for the GKGM in that game.
Win goes to the Skulltaker.

-----

Evil beaver2
Hive Tyrant
- Lashwhip/Bonesword
- TL Devourers w Brainleech
- Acid Blood
- Paroxysm
- Leech Essence

vs

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

Round 1
The Hive Tyrant shoots, and kills the Big Mek.

Round 2
The Big Mek shoots, and rolls a double 6!!!!

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Tyrant shoots, and takes 1 wound off the Mek.
The Mek shoots, and takes a wound off the Tyrant.
The Tyrant assaults.
The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Mek.

Round 4
The Mek shoots, and rolls a double 6 again!!!!!

Holy shit! I can't believe this!
Thats like a 1/36 chance to get the "Raargh" result, and he got it twice in 3 rounds! :shok:

Win goes to the Mek, for taking a wound off in Round 3.

Surely his luck can't continue though...

-----

Khorothis
Kharn

vs

Kulzanar
Commissar Yarrick

Round 1
Kharn shoots, and does nothing.
Yarrick shoots, and does nothing.
Kharn assaults.
Kharn attacks, and kills Yarrick.
Yarrick stays down.

Round 2
Yarrick shoots, and takes a wound off Kharn.
Kharn shoots, and takes a wound off Yarrick.
Yarrick assaults.
Kharn attacks, and kills Yarrick.
Yarrick stays down.

Win to Kharn.

-----

Wusword77
Rune Priest
- Jaws of the World Wolf
- Fury of the Wolf Spirits
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta
- Runic Weapon
- Wolf-tooth Necklace
- Chooser of the Slain
- Saga of the Beastslayer
- Wolf-tail Talisman

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

Round 1
The Rune Priest uses Jaws, and Jain Zar rolls a 6.

Round 2
Jain Zar shoots, and manages to kill the Rune Priest.

REMATCH!!!

Round 3
The Rune Priest uses Jaws, and does nothing.
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
RP assaults.
JZ attacks, and kills the RP.

Round 4
JZ shoots, and kills the RP.

Win to Jain Zar, with some lucky rolls.

-----

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Oldenhaller
Blood Angels Epistolary
- Terminator Armour
- Storm Shield
- Force Weapon
- Psychic Hood
- Fear of the Dark
- Sanguine Sword

Round 1
Skulltaker assaults.
Skulltaker attacks, killing the Epi.

Round 2
The Epi assaults.
Skulltaker attacks, killing the Epi.

Both times, 1 rending wound got past the SS, and insta-killed.
Win to the Skulltaker.

-----


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players qualified for Round 3

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Scathainn
Kharn

-----

Khorothis
Kharn

-----

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

-----

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

-----

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

-----


----------



## Scathainn

YES! The power of the quarter is with me!

Well, 'twas a good one I suppose. Cheers mate k:


----------



## KingOfCheese

PAIRINGS FOR ROUND 3!

-----

Khorothis
Kharn

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

vs

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

vs

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

Scathainn
Kharn

-----

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----


Good luck everybody!


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> PAIRINGS FOR ROUND 3!
> Dawnstar
> Lelith Hesperax
> 
> vs
> 
> D-A-C
> Skulltaker
> - Chariot of Khorne


Oh bother.... :ireful2:


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> Oh bother.... :ireful2:


You're actually pretty damn well of there.
He has 4 wounds at T5 with only a 5+ Invulnerable, and you attack first with 4-5 S6-7 attacks, and 3 S5 shooting attacks which his on a 2+ and re-roll on a 5+.
You're likely to win, and it's not particularly unlikely for you to survive him attacking you.


----------



## gen.ahab

I don't know whether to be elated or worried. lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> You're actually pretty damn well of there.
> He has 4 wounds at T5 with only a 5+ Invulnerable, and you attack first with 4-5 S6-7 attacks, and 3 S5 shooting attacks which his on a 2+ and re-roll on a 5+.
> You're likely to win, and it's not particularly unlikely for you to survive him attacking you.


Are you sure your thinking of Lelith?
I think your getting confused with somebody else....


----------



## Forty Three

gen.ahab said:


> I don't know whether to be elated or worried. lol


well, I'm worried, so I guess you should be elated =P

43


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Are you sure your thinking of Lelith?
> I think your getting confused with somebody else....


*cough*
Somehow I read Jain Zar >_>


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> *cough*
> Somehow I read Jain Zar >_>


:laugh:


But yeah, i think Lelith might have a hard time against the Skulltaker.
Wounding on 6's is tough.

But then again, stranger things have happened so far this game. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> But yeah, i think Lelith might have a hard time against the Skulltaker.
> Wounding on 6's is tough.
> 
> But then again, stranger things have happened so far this game. :laugh:


And she'd only get 2 or 3 bonus attacks, due to Skulltaker's WS7.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

WOOHOO! Never expected my old, outdated unit would get this far!

And another Archon to boot! Good luck to Kinglopey for a good game ahead although I do hope to scrape through again.


----------



## Oldenhaller

lol...rats!

although i was impressed khan went down.

~O


----------



## Aramoro

Didn't think Jain Zar would get this far, shes had a good run so far.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oh yeah, the winners of this round will all qualify for +rep.

1st place = +18 rep
2nd place = +16 rep
3rd place = +14 rep
4th/5th/6th place = +10 rep


----------



## Scathainn

Muahahahaha, another Jain Zar for me to crush...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Wait, what? Why I am the only one who have a KoS? And how the hell did it stomp lysander into oblivion?

I really did expect to see more Keepers around. Considering EW, a shitload of attacks and only ever striking second against lashwhips. But I'm glad to see he's kicking ass.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Whaaaaaaaaaat? 

I have never heard that interpretation of daemonhunter force weapons before, either in person or on the internet, and there is nothing in the official FAQ which says they ignore eternal warrior. In fact, in the FAQ they specifically refer to the force weapon's effect as an 'instant death' effect, meaning that eternal warrior should definitely apply towards it.

The King of Cheese is of course free to interpret the rules any way he likes, but I'd hate to see someone win the tournament through bullsh*t rules-lawyering.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Don't worry about it too much. The GKGM has now been knocked out although a GUO would be useful in clearing out the Skulltakers.

MMy own personal hopes is a finale showdown between the Avatar and the KoS. Might be uneven but fluff wise I don't see a better match! Obviously this occuring once the other guy has been kicked out the stadium.


----------



## gen.ahab

As long as I get one more round out of the wolf lord, I will be content. Have no clue how he will preform if he makes it to te end, doubt he would do well though.


----------



## the Autarch

goddammit lost by 10vps  oh well closer than i thought it'd be


----------



## Aramoro

Jain Zar gets to strike first against everyone, even Lashwhips, And might make you WS 1 by mistake, and has Counter-attack. Thats why i like her.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Good job gen.ahab. But hey do me a favor and win so I can at least say that I lost to the winner :laugh:


----------



## Evil beaver2

KingOfCheese said:


> RESULTS FOR ROUND 2!!!
> 
> 
> Evil beaver2
> Hive Tyrant
> - Lashwhip/Bonesword
> - TL Devourers w Brainleech
> - Acid Blood
> - Paroxysm
> - Leech Essence
> 
> vs
> 
> Desecai
> Big Mek
> - Power Klaw
> - Shokk Attack Gun
> - Ammo Runt
> - Cybork Body
> - Eavy Armour
> - Attack Squig
> 
> Round 1
> The Hive Tyrant shoots, and kills the Big Mek.
> 
> Round 2
> The Big Mek shoots, and rolls a double 6!!!!
> 
> REMATCH!!!
> 
> Round 3
> The Tyrant shoots, and takes 1 wound off the Mek.
> The Mek shoots, and takes a wound off the Tyrant.
> The Tyrant assaults.
> The Tyrant attacks, and kills the Mek.
> 
> Round 4
> The Mek shoots, and rolls a double 6 again!!!!!
> 
> Holy shit! I can't believe this!
> Thats like a 1/36 chance to get the "Raargh" result, and he got it twice in 3 rounds! :shok:
> 
> Win goes to the Mek, for taking a wound off in Round 3.
> 
> Surely his luck can't continue though...


You could sell the dice you used to roll that match up for good money, too bad they wernt favoring me.


----------



## gen.ahab

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Good job gen.ahab. But hey do me a favor and win so I can at least say that I lost to the winner :laugh:


Unfortunately, I think my winning streak is at an end. Even if I make it through this one, I can't beat an avatar.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Matches are random. You might get lucky! I personally hope you don't!:laugh:


----------



## Muffinman

Man I can't beleive that Tycho missed in 4/4 shotting phases, I really thought that his Combi-Melta would've done something... Ohhhh well, now he's dead like he really should be.


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> I have never heard that interpretation of daemonhunter force weapons before, either in person or on the internet, and there is nothing in the official FAQ which says they ignore eternal warrior. In fact, in the FAQ they specifically refer to the force weapon's effect as an 'instant death' effect, meaning that eternal warrior should definitely apply towards it.
> 
> The King of Cheese is of course free to interpret the rules any way he likes, but I'd hate to see someone win the tournament through bullsh*t rules-lawyering.


The RAW is VERY clear in this instance.
It's not 'bullshit rules-lawyering', it's following the rules how they are written.

EW states that you are immune to Instant Death, DH Force Weapons do not cause Instant Death, they cause the target to be slain outright, killed instantly.

That FAQ thing is not a stating of the rules, it's a description of what the weapon does, but not a ruling.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

gen.ahab said:


> Unfortunately, I think my winning streak is at an end. Even if I make it through this one, I can't beat an avatar.


Well I'm rooting for u ahab:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> The RAW is VERY clear in this instance.
> It's not 'bullshit rules-lawyering', it's following the rules how they are written.
> 
> EW states that you are immune to Instant Death, DH Force Weapons do not cause Instant Death, they cause the target to be slain outright, killed instantly.
> 
> That FAQ thing is not a stating of the rules, it's a description of what the weapon does, but not a ruling.


Only because it is a codex from 2 editions ago, and the wording of effects has changed.

I am sure that GW intended for it to act as a normal force weapon, but after doing a few searches it seems almost everybody thinks it gets past EW.

This game is supposed to be about fun, and not about exploiting rules, but i still want to get it right.

Either way, im fucked, because somebody is going to complain and feel cheated.
So even if i get it right, im still going to feel like shit because somebody will be annoyed. 

Ill let it slide this time and go with the majority on this one, only because the GKGM got slaughtered anyway.

I just hope nobody starts bullshit arguments in the future over something such as Doom not getting his 3++ because he isnt a Zoanthrope, otherwise ill just drop the whole thing, or else make people take nothing but static smurfs and fire warriors. 

Fuck GW and their inability to write rules properly.:threaten::laugh:


----------



## Desecai

OMFG! OMFG! I haven't had access to the internet since Thursday I can't believe my Big Mek made it through the first two rounds :yahoo:. This is clearly a sign that I should begin building the Grot army I've always wanted...Go go Shokk Attack Gun.


----------



## Oldenhaller

I thought they turned the internet off for christmas 

and angry at a game someone is running for fun, maybe they ought turn it off...

~O


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Fuck GW and their inability to write rules properly.:threaten::laugh:


Agreed, totally.


----------



## Kinglopey

Stephen_Newman said:


> WOOHOO! Never expected my old, outdated unit would get this far!
> 
> And another Archon to boot! Good luck to Kinglopey for a good game ahead although I do hope to scrape through again.


And good Luck to you Newman...

At least I had a chance to wish you good luck, I missed the 1st 2 rounds...

I threw in a bunch of useless wargear to hit the 200 mark, now that I think about it and understand how the tie breakers go to victory points that was pretty dumb... :fool:

Best of Luck to everyone.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Kinglopey said:


> And good Luck to you Newman...
> I threw in a bunch of useless wargear to hit the 200 mark, now that I think about it and understand how the tie breakers go to victory points that was pretty dumb... :fool:


Doesn't really matter too much about the victory points. The way this match works out you will either be ID'd in both rounds but if you win in 1 round and wound the avatar in another you win.

I am actually the scared one here!


----------



## Kinglopey

Stephen_Newman said:


> Doesn't really matter too much about the victory points. The way this match works out you will either be ID'd in both rounds but if you win in 1 round and wound the avatar in another you win.
> 
> I am actually the scared one here!


Either way It will be fun... :yahoo: I've got a Title to defend :king:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Kinglopey said:


> I threw in a bunch of useless wargear to hit the 200 mark, now that I think about it and understand how the tie breakers go to victory points that was pretty dumb... :fool:


Most games come down to 1 player winning both rounds.

If players win a round each and neither player got hurt in the rounds they won, then its a rematch.

Most of the wins that occur where players win 1 game each, usually one of the 2 players won without getting hurt.

The only time the "tie breaker" is used is in the rare cases where players win 1 round each, and both players managed to hurt their opponents in the turns that they lost.

If both players have EW, then the chances of using the tie breaker will obviously be higher, and the Skulltaker has the advantage of being worth only 160 points (40 points per wound).

Taking a character like Marbo would actually be a good option in a way.
He isn't overly impressive, but if he can win just 1 of the 2 rounds then he is almost guaranteed to win the tie breaker.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Man. It is taking a while. Although I expect the cheese has other things to be doing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry guys, been a very busy week catching up on all of the work from the last week or 2.
I have to work the weekend too, but ill hopefully be able to find some time to finish this game off.

Unless somebody (who isn't still in the game) wants to volunteer to finish them off for me.


----------



## Desecai

Hmmm...I just realized that I basically need to get boxcars again, at least once, if I'm to have any hope of beating the Skulltaker. I have faith in you Big Mek, WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Winterous

Desecai said:


> Hmmm...I just realized that I basically need to get boxcars again, at least once, if I'm to have any hope of beating the Skulltaker. I have faith in you Big Mek, WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


I BELIEVE IN YOU!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 3 results, kindly provided by Sausage. 

_Khorothis
Kharn

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

round 1 

kharn shoots and doesnt wound
kharn charges
KoS strikes and does 2 wounds
kharn strikes and does 1 wound
Kos strikes and does 1 wound killing kharn

round 2

kharn shoots and doesnt wound
KoS charges
KoS strikes and does 1 wound
kharn strikes and does 2 wounds
KoS losses another 1 wound from fearless
KoS strikes and does 2 wounds killing kharn

winner KoS
======================

Dawnstar
Lelith Hesperax

vs

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

round 1

lelith charges
lelith strikes and does 1 wound
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and takes the head

round 2

skulltaker charges
lelith stikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does 1 wound
lelith losses another wound from fearless
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
lelith strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and takes the head

winner skulltaker
===============================

Kinglopey
Archon
- Blast Pistol
- Agoniser
- Ghost Plate
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Djinn Blade
- Phantasm Grenade Launcher
- Soul Trap

vs

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

round 1

archon rolls painbringer
archon shoots and does nothing
avatar shoots and does nothing
archon charges
archon strikes and does 1 wound
avatar strikes and does nothing
archon strikes and does nothing
avatar strikes and does nothing
archon strikes and does nothing
avatar strikes and does nothing
archon strikes and does 2 wounds
avatar losses his last wound to fearless

round 2

archon rolls painbringer
avatar shoots and does nothing
archon shoots and does nothing
avatar charges
archon strikes and does nothing
avatar strikes and kills archon outright

round 3

archon rolls splintermind
archon shoots and does nothing
avatar shoots and does nothing
archon charges
archon strikes and does 1 wound
avatar strikes and kills archon outright

round 4

archon rolls grave lotus
avatar shoots and kills archon outright

winner avatar
=======================

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

Scathainn
Kharn

round 1

jain zar shoots and does 2 wounds
kharn shoots and does 1 wound
jain zar charges
jain zar strikes and does 1 wound killing kharn

round 2

kharn shoots and does 1 wound
jain zar shoots and does 1 wound
kharn charges
jain zar strikes and does 2 wounds killing kharn

winner jain zar
============================

Desecai
Big Mek
- Power Klaw
- Shokk Attack Gun
- Ammo Runt
- Cybork Body
- Eavy Armour
- Attack Squig

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

round 1

big mek shoots and does 1 wound
big mek charges
skulltaker strikes and takes the head

round 2

big mek shoots and does nothing
skulltaker charges
skulltaker strikes and takes the head

winner skulltaker
============================

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

vs

Fourty Three
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

round 1

wolf lord charges
skulltaker strikes and does 1 wound
wolf lord strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does 1 wound
wolf lord strikes and does 2 wounds
skulltaker losses another wound from fearless
skulltaker strikes and takes the final wound

round 2

skulltaker charges
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
wolf lord strikes and does nothing
skulltaker strikes and does nothing
wolf lord strikes and does 1 wound
skulltaker strikes and does 2 wounds
wolf lord strikes and kills the skulltaker

winner wolf lord_


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players qualified for Round 4

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

-----

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

-----


The 6 remaining players will all get at least 10 rep each.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 pairings....

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----


Good luck all.


----------



## Winterous

Aaw, the Big Mek didn't win


----------



## Aramoro

> Aramoro
> Jain Zar
> 
> vs
> 
> Scathainn
> Kharn
> 
> round 1
> 
> jain zar shoots and does 2 wounds
> kharn shoots and does 1 wound
> jain zar charges
> jain zar strikes and does 1 wound killing kharn
> 
> round 2
> 
> kharn shoots and does 1 wound
> jain zar shoots and does 1 wound
> kharn charges
> jain zar strikes and does 2 wounds killing kharn
> 
> winner jain zar


Woo, go Jain Zar



> Muahahahaha, another Jain Zar for me to crush...


You were saying?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I won?

Did not expect to ever get this far. Avatars are good!

Now however I finally see myself getting stuffed by the Skulltaker. Unless he misses a lot!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> I won?
> 
> Did not expect to ever get this far. Avatars are good!
> 
> Now however I finally see myself getting stuffed by the Skulltaker. Unless he misses a lot!


I can see Avatar going down.
No Eternal Warrior.


----------



## Scathainn

WHY?!?!?! 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I HAVE FAILED YOU, KHORNE! *kills self*


----------



## Ultra111

That big mek got obliterated :laugh: Kudos getting this far though; I see a wolf lord vs skulltaker final, although I cannot remember how good KoS is...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I also wish to pass on good luck to my next opponent D-A-C for a good game ahead!


----------



## Aramoro

Keepers are Good, S6 T6, 6 attacks at WS8 with a 4++. Not too shabby at all. Against 4 S8 attacks at WS 6 should be close with a 3++. The Keeper will strike first in both combats and simultaneous after that due to the Thunder hammer. Keeper should do 1/2 wounds first, then get hit for 1/2 in return etc. I think it will be very close.

I'm not fancying my own chances against Skulltaker, Jain Zar's shooting attack is not too shoddy, I'll strike first every round but on tired WS and with have no invulnerable save things look bleak. We're both on 4's to hit, 3's to wound (unless he gets scared by my scary mask) but he has 4 Wounds to my 3 and an invulnerable save.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Alright! Go Keeper of Secrets! I use these guys all the time. As long as you can keep them from being shot to death during turn 1, and then keep him in close combat, they will cleave their way through the enemy army.

I'm surprised that Jain Zarr and the Avatar have made it this far. Not shabby at all. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Oldenhaller

My money is on Skulltaker, Skulltaker and the wolflord in the final, though I'll put my money on the lord in that one.

It was a good run though Aramoro


----------



## Zodd

Another skull for the Khorne. Thanks for the fight Desecai.

And now the dancer. Looks nasty, a worthy opponent .
But we will see if not that nice skull can be added to the collection.:wink:


----------



## Aramoro

It was a good run, I mean Jain Zar is pound for pound one of the best CC characters in the game but Skulltaker is there, he costs less and is better. Ah if only She had a 4+ invulnerable. Along with the 4/5 WS7 I10 S6 attacks she'd be tasty.


----------



## gen.ahab

Aramoro said:


> Keepers are Good, S6 T6, 6 attacks at WS8 with a 4++. Not too shabby at all. Against 4 S8 attacks at WS 6 should be close with a 3++. The Keeper will strike first in both combats and simultaneous after that due to the Thunder hammer. Keeper should do 1/2 wounds first, then get hit for 1/2 in return etc. I think it will be very close.


Don't forget though, I hit on 3+. That point aside though, I think I am screwed. Lol


----------



## Aramoro

gen.ahab said:


> Don't forget though, I hit on 3+. That point aside though, I think I am screwed. Lol


Why do you hit on a 3+? You have a Wolf Tail Talisman not a Wolftooth necklace.


----------



## gen.ahab

Aramoro said:


> Why do you hit on a 3+? You have a Wolf Tail Talisman not a Wolftooth necklace.


Wait.... Oh damn, I must have got them confused when I made him. Ah, oh well. No big deal.... Well actually it is, but nothing to be done about it now. Lol you know, going back and thinking about it it would put me 5 over so it really isn't a big deal.


----------



## Oldenhaller

*facepalm*


----------



## Kinglopey

Stephen_Newman said:


> I won?
> 
> Did not expect to ever get this far. Avatars are good!
> 
> Now however I finally see myself getting stuffed by the Skulltaker. Unless he misses a lot!


Good Luck on your next round...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Keeper!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually reviewing it my chances improve slightly.

Against Skulltaker I am like to cause a wound with my meltagun attack and then I get to strike first with 4 attacks-same as him. I hit him on 3's and wound on 3's as well to which he gets a 5++ save against. However he hits on 4's and wounds on 4's to which I get a 4++ save against. However if I fail one such save I am screwed.

Looking forward to BRINGING HOME THE PAIN! If I inflict a single wound in 1 game and kill him in another I get to go through!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Couldn't be stuffed going to work today.
Working on the Round 4 results now.
Should be up in less than an hour.


----------



## Desecai

I was clearly doomed by potent bad luck:wink:so many rounds of not doing anything. Damn.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 Results!

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

Round 1
KoS assaults.
KoS attacks, deals 5 wounds, and the WL fails 3 of the saves.

Round 2
WL assaults.
KoS attacks, and does nothing.
WL attacks, and does nothing.
KoS attacks, deals 5 wounds, and the WL fails 3.

Win to the KoS.

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

Round 1
Avatar shoots, and does nothing.
Skulltaker assaults.
Skulltaker attacks, and insta-kills the Avatar.
The Avatar gets to attack back though, as they are both I6 when the Skulltaker assaults.
The Avatar attacks, and deals 1 wound to the Skulltaker.

Round 2
Avatar shoots, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
Avatar assaults.
Avatar strikes first, but does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and insta-kills the Avatar.

Win to the Skulltaker.

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

vs

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
JZ shoots, and deals a wound to the Skulltaker.
JZ assaults.
JZ attacks, and manages to kill the Skulltaker!

Round 2
JZ shoots, and deals a wound.
Skulltaker assaults.
JZ attacks, and deals a wound.
Skulltaker attacks, and kills JZ.

Win goes to Jain Zar.

-----


----------



## gen.ahab

Are you fucking with me? Failed 3 out of 5 two times? I was going to lose, but come on! Note to self: never let KoC roll my saves.


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> Are you fucking with me? Failed 3 out of 5 two times? I was going to lose, but come on! Note to self: never let KoC roll my saves.


The odds of rolling either a 1 or a 2 three times on 5 dice isn't that uncommon.

Forcing 5 3+ saves on normal marines, quite often you may see 3 of them go down.

It was a little unlucky, but not exactly a "one-in-a-million" type of thing.


----------



## gen.ahab

Yes, well it should have taken 9 hits. It wouldn't have mattered because I took an inefficient build and was doomed to lose, but I would have liked to land one hit. Damn daemons.:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> Yes, well it should have taken 9 hits. It wouldn't have mattered because I took an inefficient build and was doomed to lose, but I would have liked to land one hit. Damn daemons.:laugh:


You actually got 2 hits.... followed by 1 wound.... followed by a passed 4+inv save by the KoS.
So technically you did land a hit. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

PARTICIPANTS IN THE FINAL ROUND!!!

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

-----











FINAL ROUND PAIRINGS!!!!

==========

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
.....

Round 2
.....

==========

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

Round 1
.....

Round 2
.....

==========

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

Round 1
.....

Round 2
.....

==========


----------



## Oldenhaller

one whole hit?....

for the wolftime! for ru....nah he'd be embarressed


----------



## gen.ahab

KingOfCheese said:


> You actually got 2 hits.... followed by 1 wound.... followed by a passed 4+inv save by the KoS.
> So technically you did land a hit. :laugh:


It saved one, eh? Well did you let your friend roll that one?



Oldenhaller said:


> one whole hit?....
> 
> for the wolftime! for ru....nah he'd be embarressed


Wow now, he got two. And he still managed to kill a famous daemon, a heretic captain and chaos sorcerer. Yes, a two heretics..... and that is how it is getting written down.

I'm rooting for you A(names so long), you better win this one.


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> Wow now, he got two. And he still managed to kill a famous daemon, a heretic captain and chaos sorcerer. Yes, a two heretics..... and that is how it is getting written down.


Thats a fairly decent effort for a Wolf Lord.
I'd say his fellow space puppies would be proud of his achievements. :wink:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Its not suprising for a KoS to rip people apart. and Since KoS has eternal warrior i think Skulltaker is screwed and Jain Zar too. KoS has got the solid win.


----------



## KingOfCheese

PARTICIPANTS IN THE FINAL ROUND!!!

-----

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

-----

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

Aramoro
Jain Zar

-----











FINAL ROUND PAIRINGS!!!!

==========

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
KoS assaults.
KoS attacks, and manages 2 wounds.
Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
KoS attacks, and kills the Skulltaker.

Round 2
Skulltaker assaults.
KoS attacks, and takes 3 wounds off the Skulltaker.
Skulltaker attacks, and takes a wound off the KoS.
KoS attacks, and does nothing.
Skulltaker attacks, and does nothing.
KoS attacks, and kills the Skulltaker.

2-0 win to the KoS.

==========

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

Round 1
JZ shoots, and does nothing.
KoS assaults.
(KoS and JZ strike at the same time for the first turn)
KoS attacks, and kills JZ.
JZ attacks, and does nothing.

Round 2
JZ shoots, and takes a wound off the KoS.
JZ assaults.
(KoS and JZ strike at the same time for the first turn)
KoS attacks, and kills JZ (only just!)
JZ attacks, and does nothing.

2-0 win to the KoS.


==========

At this stage, the Keeper of Secrets has it won.
The last fight will be a fight for the silver medal.
Winner will take 2nd place, and loser will take 3rd. 

==========

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

vs

Aramoro
Jain Zar

Round 1
Jain Zar shoots, and does nothing.
Skulltaker assaults.
JZ attacks, and takes 2 wounds off the Skulltaker.
Skulltaker attacks, and kills JZ.

Round 2
JZ shoots, and does nothing.
JZ assaults.
JZ attacks, and takes a wound off the Skulltaker.
Skulltaker attacks, and kills JZ.

2-0 win to the Skulltaker.

==========


----------



## KingOfCheese

PRIZES!!!

==========

The following players will get +10 rep each for making the final 6.

-----

gen.ahab
Wolf Lord
- Sage of the Bear
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield
- Wolf Tail Talisman

-----

Stephen_Newman
Avatar

-----

Zodd
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

-----

These players managed to defeat 3 opponents to make it this far, and are very much deserving of the +rep for their achievements. 

==========

3rd place and +14 rep goes to.....

Aramoro
Jain Zar

... who managed to defeat 4 other opponents to make it this far.
The fact that they were mainly against Skulltakers and Kharn makes this a VERY nice achievement to be on the podium.
Thats a win in itself!
Well done. 

==========

2nd place and +16 rep goes to.....

D-A-C
Skulltaker
- Chariot of Khorne

... who managed to defeat 4 other opponents to make it this far, PLUS beat Jain Zar in the 5th round.
Out of all of the Skulltakers, we knew that one of them had to make the podium though. 
Well done. 

==========

1st place and +18 rep goes to.....

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets

... who managed to slaughter 4 opponents to make it to the final round, and then defeat BOTH the Skulltaker AND Jain Zar 2-0.
The KoS really proved that it wanted to win the tournament, and did so with style!
Well done, and congratulations on the win.


----------



## KingOfCheese

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Aramoro again._

NOTE TO SELF: I owe Aramoro +14 rep.


----------



## Winterous

Wow, that's... Surprising, really.
I didn't think that a KoS would win, that's why I chose Skulltaker over him


----------



## Zodd

So Skully lost, well somebody have to clean out the corral of the Juggernauts.
And congratulations to 

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
with
Keeper of Secrets:clapping:

And thanks to KoC for all his efforts.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I was surprised the Avatar made it this far into the competition. Great result overall for me despite all of his opponents coming from more recent codexes. 

Thanks KoC for running this and congratulations to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH for winning!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## SGMAlice

Congratulations AAARRRGGGHHH 

SGMAlice


----------



## D-A-C

Damn ... so close ... yet so far.

This just goes to show all you nay sayers who think the Chaos Daemons Codex sucks and that they are a second tier army.

Top 2 are both Daemons!!!!

Now if there was just a way us Daemon players could guarantee no deepstrike mishaps, we'd be well sorted lol.


----------



## Winterous

D-A-C said:


> Now if there was just a way us Daemon players could guarantee no deepstrike mishaps, we'd be well sorted lol.


In a tournament I plan to run, we're going to have a house rule that, against a Daemons army, any Infiltrating units take a bunch of hits.
This is PURELY to prevent people covering most of the board in Infiltrators *coughKROOTcough*, and it also makes sense.
A world ravaged by Daemonic incursion, it's not exactly safe to hang around, away from medical facilities (Infiltrators can be there for days, so sayeth the fluff); Daemons could pop out of thin air at any time and kill half a unit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I think the real surprise of the tournament was:

1. A non-EW model coming in the top 6 and

2. A model with no Invulnerable save came 3rd!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just a reminder for people to make sure they register for game #6, just incase you haven't seen it yet.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79016


----------



## Aramoro

I'm a huge fan of the Phoniex Lords do i'm happy I managed to make it to 4th. You don't need EW or a Save if your opponent doesn't get to hit you.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Well done all - nicely run again KoC

waiting with baited breath on the start of the SC edition...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Wh00t!!??

Away from heresy the weekend only to join and discover that my Keeper curbstomped it's way to the top.

Awesomesauce!
And congrats to all those who made it this far. As Newman and KoC said, quite a few of those were pretty impressive feats.


----------



## mynameisgrax

My Great Unclean One is humbled, and will now give the Keeper of Secrets a big ol' squishy/slimy hug.

*glomp*


----------



## Kinglopey

The Recap:


 KoC's Ultimate Unit game #5 (Hero edition)

 Round 1

 Round 2

 Round 3

 Round 4

 Final Round

*Winner:
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets *


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)

Round 1 - Results

Round 2 - Results

Round 3 - Results

Round 4 - Results

Round 5 – The Finals

*Winner:
Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius *


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)

Round 1
- 1st Half 
- 2nd Half


Round 2

Round 3


Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2


Round 1

- Part 1
- Part 2
- Part 3

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE (Game 1)

Round 1
- Part 1 
- Part 2


Round 2

Round 3

Round 4 - Final

*Winner:
StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points*


----------

